# Tire Replacement/ Need Suggestions & Opinions - 68 Sears Spyder Super 44 Drive



## OLDTIMER (Jul 12, 2013)

Was looking for a concensus from the forum about tire replacement for my 20" Spyder.  The current tires are cracked & dry-rotted.  I am going to restore the bike and I am going to ride it and I would like a pair of tire that would look period correct and functional.
I suspect the bike came originally with Sears Allstate tires of which pliable supplies are long gone.  I want to replace the rear with the original-looking grooved slick and the front with a street type tire with a similiar circa tread pattern.
Tire sizes are: (F) 20" x 1.75" & (R) 20 x 2.125"
Does anyone know if Sears used anything other than their own  Sears Allstate tires?
Does anyone know of a manufacturer who makes both sizes in blackwall??
Thanks,


----------



## rfeagleye (Jul 13, 2013)

*Tires...*

I *think* Sears used mostly Sears Allstate Tires on most of their Muscle Bikes. But you'll see some of the Screamers with Bridgestone and Paragon red line slick tires...so I don't think it is 100% Sears tires.

If you're looking for replacements, there are lots of US manufactures that made 20 x 2.125 slicks, Uniroyal, Carlisle, and Kelly Springfield all made them in blackwall. I have one of each. I know Carlisle made 20 x 1.75 Zephyr Flyte street tread front tires, Murray Eliminator Muscle Bikes used these tires. Uniroyal made blackwall front tires too, but I am not sure they mad ethem in 20 x 1.75. I have 20 x 1 3/4 (Schwinn size) fronts from Uniroyal, the Fastrack tire they made. I am also not sure about about Kelly Springfield. 

A low cost alternative for the slick would be a Bike Pals slick, there are tons of them on eBay, and you can usually get them for around $20. They are made in Taiwan or Korea. You can use any 20 x 1.75 blackwall on the front and have a nice pair of riders.

Finally, the August Memory Lane show is coming up...take a ride down and I bet you'll find something!


----------



## RailRider (Jul 22, 2013)

OLDTIMER said:


> Was looking for a concensus from the forum about tire replacement for my 20" Spyder.  The current tires are cracked & dry-rotted.  I am going to restore the bike and I am going to ride it and I would like a pair of tire that would look period correct and functional.
> I suspect the bike came originally with Sears Allstate tires of which pliable supplies are long gone.  I want to replace the rear with the original-looking grooved slick and the front with a street type tire with a similiar circa tread pattern.
> Tire sizes are: (F) 20" x 1.75" & (R) 20 x 2.125"
> Does anyone know if Sears used anything other than their own  Sears Allstate tires?
> ...




*I rarely see the Sears Allstate on Sears bikes. I think those were mostly sold at Sears as replacement tires. Since Sears never made bicycles or tires and only sold them I feel their suppliers shipped them their bikes with tires they used. Therefore a Huffy made Sears bike may have one type tire but a Murray manufactured may have something else. Most of the time I see a Carlisle, good year or Bridgestone made tire on them. I think the Allstate Slicks were made by Good Year. Will have to check my bikes. *


----------



## rfeagleye (Jul 23, 2013)

*Glad you liked the tires!*

Hope you like the Carlisle tires I sent, open that box already and check them out lol


----------

